# ipv6 priority



## Burdin (Oct 2, 2014)

when I do request:

```
host it-sakh.net
it-sakh.net has address 212.6.7.143
it-sakh.net has IPv6 address 2a00:8b60:1:2::9
it-sakh.net mail is handled by 10 mx01.it-sakh.net.
```


```
drill it-sakh.net
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, rcode: NOERROR, id: 14840
;; flags: qr aa rd ra ; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 3, ADDITIONAL: 5
;; QUESTION SECTION:
;; it-sakh.net. IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
it-sakh.net.    3600    IN      A       212.6.7.143

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
it-sakh.net.    3600    IN      NS      ns01.it-sakh.net.
it-sakh.net.    3600    IN      NS      dns1.host-food.ru.
it-sakh.net.    3600    IN      NS      ns02.it-sakh.net.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
ns01.it-sakh.net.       3600    IN      A       212.6.7.138
ns01.it-sakh.net.       3600    IN      AAAA    2a00:8b60:1:2::4
ns02.it-sakh.net.       3600    IN      A       212.6.7.139
ns02.it-sakh.net.       3600    IN      AAAA    2a00:8b60:1:2::5
dns1.host-food.ru.      344151  IN      A       91.227.17.11

;; Query time: 2 msec
;; SERVER: 212.6.7.139
;; WHEN: Thu Oct  2 21:19:14 2014
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 218
```

Why at ipv6 the priority is lower, than at ipv4 and how to lift ipv6 priority.


----------



## Burdin (Oct 2, 2014)

freebsd 10 i386


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2014)

There is no priority. The drill(1) command only requests an A record:

```
;; QUESTION SECTION:
;; it-sakh.net. IN      A
```

See drill(1):

```
type  Ask for this RR type. If type is not given	on the command line it
       defaults	to 'A'.	Except when doing to reverse lookup when  it  defaults
       to 'PTR'.
```


----------



## Burdin (Oct 2, 2014)

why ipv6 second


```
wget -v http://www.google.ru
--2014-10-02 22:27:04--  http://www.google.ru/
Распознаётся www.google.ru (www.google.ru)... 173.194.71.94, 2a00:1450:4010:c04::5e
Подключение к www.google.ru (www.google.ru)|173.194.71.94|:80... соединение установлено.
HTTP-запрос отправлен. Ожидание ответа... 200 OK
```


----------



## Burdin (Oct 2, 2014)

LINUX

```
wget -v http://www.google.ru
--2014-10-02 22:39:44--  http://www.google.ru/
Resolving www.google.ru... 2a00:1450:4010:c04::5e, 173.194.71.94
Connecting to www.google.ru|2a00:1450:4010:c04::5e|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
```

why in Linux:

```
Resolving www.google.ru... 2a00:1450:4010:c04::5e, 173.194.71.94
Connecting to www.google.ru|2a00:1450:4010:c04::5e|:80... connected.
```
in FreeBSD:

```
Resolving www.google.ru... 173.194.71.94, 2a00:1450:4010:c04::5e
Connecting to www.google.ru|173.194.71.94|:80... connected.
```

In linux the address was truly recognized. First ipv6, second ipv4


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2014)

Add to /etc/rc.conf:

```
ip6addrctl_policy="ipv6_prefer"
```
And start it: `service ip6addrctl start`


----------



## Burdin (Oct 2, 2014)

thanks


----------

